# IRS calls



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Anybody else getting calls from the supposidly IRS concerning past taxes?This guy called me three times today telling me that this was my second notice or I would be arrested.When I started asking him Questions he hung up on me .Im checking on it ,the number he called me from is1-213-260-2296.His name is Steve Marten,and has a heavy foreign accent.Beware!!


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

I checked it out,and it is a scam trying to get you to send them money Heavy accent from India I think.


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

I NEVER answer my phone unless I recognize the caller. If someone wants to talk to me they can leave a message. I believe I received a call from the same number, but since I didn't recognize it, I didn't answer it. He didn't leave a message.

⫸<{{{{{⦇°>


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

I had a message on the voicemail from that guy. Heavy Indian accent… weird message.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

They mentioned the calls on the radio today. The IRS says they don't call you on the phone and ask for any personal information.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

What's sad is the large number of people that buy into this. So many people are scammed out of money.

Not to mention, most people should know if they owe taxes or are owed a refund. 

I know a few bank managers... The stories they have of people transferring money overseas for once in a lifetime investments, wow! You can't really refuse transfers. That or the people withdraw cash, life savings, and send it off. I don't understand it, unfortunate.


----------



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

Dunkem said:


> Anybody else getting calls from the supposidly IRS concerning past taxes?This guy called me three times today telling me that this was my second notice or I would be arrested.When I started asking him Questions he hung up on me .Im checking on it ,the number he called me from is1-213-260-2296.His name is Steve Marten,and has a heavy foreign accent.Beware!!


Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

IRS will never call you. They will send you notice if something is wrong.


----------

